# iPhone App for BMW Motorrad USA Roadside Assistance service



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

BMW Motorrad introduced a personalized iPhone application for its BMW Motorrad USA Roadside Assistance service in the United States. BMW Motorrad USA Roadside Assistance comes standard for three years with every new BMW Motorcycle purchase. The free iPhone application, developed in partnership with Allstate Roadside Services, may be customized by BMW Motorcycle Riders and includes advanced functionality to enhance the overall BMW Motorrad ownership experience.

*Key features of the new application include:*
* Compatibility with any registered BMW Motorrad model in the United States (models from 1981 onward).
* Expedited handling of BMW Motorrad USA Roadside Assistance requests.
* Automatic sharing of GPS location and motorcycle details (color, model, etc.) between the BMW Motorrad USA Roadside Assistance call center and the Motorcycle rider.
* Direct telephone access to BMW contact information, including authorized BMW Motorrad Dealers, BMW Motorrad Customer Relations, and of course BMW Motorrad USA Roadside Assistance.

***8220;BMW Motorcycle riders appreciate the best technology on their bikes. This App compliments the innovation that is put into every BMW Motorcycle produced.***8221; said Jorge Soriano, BMW Motorcycle Aftersales Manager.

After downloading the application, BMW Motorrad owners will access a number of custom settings so that their BMW Motorcycle(s) are properly managed in the application. Currently, up to four BMW Motorcycles may be imported to a single installation of the application. Each bike may be nicknamed, a unique photo may be associated to each bike, and the Vehicle Identification Number and color of each are also stored by the application.

The new application is available on iTunes.


----------

